
Truemors Goes Public - rami
http://raminasser.com/2007/05/13/truemors-goes-public/
======
rami
Guy Kawasaki left a comment on my blog saying "We considered accounts, but
wanted totally friction-free sign ups."

What do you think, will you do the same (at least in the early stages of your
startup) to attract customers?

Comment link: <http://raminasser.com/2007/05/13/truemors-goes-
public/#comment-748>

